# Holster recommendation for those looking for quality!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Give comp-tac some serious thought. I use them for the USP and USP Compact and they are worth every penny! I have been very happy with them.

Here are some pics of my babies and my comp-tacs :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I can't stand my CTAC! The damn thing is hard and uncomfortable, squeaks where the leather meets the kydex, and the C-clips don't work for crap (especially the front one). 

Once my Brommeland comes in, the CTAC will either be on the auction block or on the shelf.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have went to kydex or ballistic nylon since I lost all my leather in floods in 2004.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I had one plastic holster a kytex I think it was and the dang thing was more trouble than it was worth. It had no give to it and it would pinch your hindend every now and then when you was sitting down. I gave it to some fellow and got me a leather one.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Todd said:


> I can't stand my CTAC! The damn thing is hard and uncomfortable, squeaks where the leather meets the kydex, and the C-clips don't work for crap (especially the front one).
> 
> Once my Brommeland comes in, the CTAC will either be on the auction block or on the shelf.


Really? I find mine very comfortable! Mine does not squeak also. It hides the USPc very well. You will have no problems selling it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I very much like plastic OWB holsters, but simply cannot tolerate them IWB. I use a (Galco, of course) Royal Guard horsehide for IWB carry.


----------

